# How to make Ground Turkey taste good



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone figured out how to make this taste really good? Any specific seasonings or recipes? 

Everything I’ve made tastes like a blander version of a beef or chicken meal.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmao..just added a tad of salt....sure you’re shocked!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 19, 2018)

My mom used to make meatloaf because ground beef didn’t sit with her well.. and burgers ... idk what she did but it always turned out pretty good. Lol


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 19, 2018)

With ground turkey I brown it then add it into a pot with canned tomatoes black beans and corn( all drained). Add some black pepper, cumin and cayenne. Cook some rice while you are doing this and mix it all together.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Lmao..just added a tad of salt....sure you’re shocked!!




My favorite food food on earth is cold salted turkey the day after thanks giving... but that’s whole turkey breasts and not ground turkey :/


----------



## Seeker (Aug 19, 2018)

ground turkey is just nasty.  I just can't


----------



## Jin (Aug 19, 2018)

stir fry with a little olive oil, shredded cabbage and whole grain mustard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

99% ground turkey cooked with taco seasoning. Yes you can use the packets if you suck at cooking.

This was common meal time for me. Mixed with plain white rice and avacado for fats. I have eaten this a thousand times.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 19, 2018)

I use it in my chili recipe. I always brown it in a pan before adding to the slow cooker in beef broth along with the seasonings. Then throw in all my veggies, spices, and sauces and slow cook for 8-10 hours


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> I use it in my chili recipe. I always brown it in a pan before adding to the slow cooker in beef broth along with the seasonings. Then throw in all my veggies, spices, and sauces and slow cook for 8-10 hours



"Browning your meat" means something totally different to the OP.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm feeling triggered


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm feeling triggered



*I'mst

10 characters


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> "Browning your meat" means something totally different to the OP.



Yes, those were some good times...


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 20, 2018)

if you're making burgers try adding one egg, Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce, Colvin Liquid smoke, fresh ground pepper and pink Himalayan salt.

I also like stuffing them with onions and jalapeno peppers.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 20, 2018)

I eat about a pound of lean ground Turkey a day.  Burritos.  Large flour tortilla, 1 cup cooked ground turkey, little bit of shredded cheese and I like bbq sauce.  My wife preps a dozen or two a week, throw them in the freezer.  I have to eat quickly between cases at work.  45 seconds in the microwave and about a minute to eat it. We buy the ground Turkey in the economy 4 packs at Costco


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I eat about a pound of lean ground Turkey a day.  Burritos.  Large flour tortilla, 1 cup cooked ground turkey, little bit of shredded cheese and I like bbq sauce.  My wife preps a dozen or two a week, throw them in the freezer.  I have to eat quickly between cases at work.  45 seconds in the microwave and about a minute to eat it. We buy the ground Turkey in the economy 4 packs at Costco




Adding carbs, dairy or a fat to it seems to be the way to make it taste good but defeats the point of having it as a “lean” option. 

Can’t wait for the day I have your metabolism! It’s a nice reward for all the work you’ve put in!


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 20, 2018)

93/7 turkey and taco seasoning.  Its a change from the chicken.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 20, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Adding carbs, dairy or a fat to it seems to be the way to make it taste good but defeats the point of having it as a “lean” option.
> 
> Can’t wait for the day I have your metabolism! It’s a nice reward for all the work you’ve put in!



Yep...I’d only be eating the meat...lol..but it sounds good:32 (20):


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 20, 2018)

You and your meat comments Jenn......  lol


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 20, 2018)

Hot sauce oil pepper garlic salt stir fried with green peppers onions green beans topped with a bit of cheese and whatever else you like that makes it not taste so dry. Also, make a sunny side up egg and break the yolk on the turkey


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

Itburnstopee said:


> Hot sauce oil pepper garlic salt stir fried with green peppers onions green beans topped with a bit of cheese and whatever else you like that makes it not taste so dry. Also, make a sunny side up egg and break the yolk on the turkey



This is what I was looking for! I’ll give it a try... thanks.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Dont use tge super lean. Buy the 10 percent fat. It's decent


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 21, 2018)

Browned with diced onions, a little salt and pepper then crack 3 eggs in a bowl (in case you get shells you can pick them out) then slide the eggs onto the meat and cook like Sunnyside up.
When done crack the yolks and mix.
Delicious.

Add anything you like after that.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ive been making a big bucket of "white rice (2 cups), 2 lbs. ground turkey, mixed veggies" mix it all together, eat it twice a day at work.
I just use salt, pepper when browning the turkey before mixing it all together...

Scary how much rice you get out of just 2 cups...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2018)

Seeker said:


> ground turkey is just nasty.  I just can't



x2x

i just cant hack it, the wife makes it and once its ready for the trash......or 3-4 days before that, i give a good bit to the dog before tossing it.  

She never eats more then 50% of the 1lb or so of it.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2018)

Are you just looking for a lean protein?  I have eaten extra lean ground beef before (96% lean).  Not much different nutritionally than ground turkey, but the taste is much better (though still dry AF)


----------



## Viduus (Aug 21, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Are you just looking for a lean protein?  I have eaten extra lean ground beef before (96% lean).  Not much different nutritionally than ground turkey, but the taste is much better (though still dry AF)



Working on adding some variety and perfecting lean meals. 

I have use a lot of great seasons on my baked chicken so I never get tired of that.

Eggs I mix the regular and southwest egg beaters 50/50 then add opera. Tastes amazing.

Rice with Berbere seasoning is great. Quaker instant oatmeal is great. Steak is always amazing.

Ground turkey... flavorless and I need to force it down. This is the only one I haven’t made enjoyable yet.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> .
> 
> Ground turkey... flavorless and I need to force it down. This is the only one I haven’t made enjoyable yet.



My wife picks up ground turkey now and then and I’ve done things such as add guacamole, salsa, and cheese.....but that probably doesn’t fall within your definition of lean


----------



## Viduus (Aug 21, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> My wife picks up ground turkey now and then and I’ve done things such as add guacamole, salsa, and cheese.....but that probably doesn’t fall within your definition of lean



Salsas not so bad? Guac can count as my avocado for the day lol


----------



## German89 (Aug 22, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Lmao..just added a tad of salt....sure you’re shocked!!


Lmfao.. salt. Whoda known!?

I liked cooking it in my tomato suace. 
Can make nasty meatballs
Or taco seasoning
I used to make a turkey pumpkin chili. 

But. Honestly.  Yuck. Cant do turkey any more.. havent had ground turkey since 2014


----------



## German89 (Aug 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Working on adding some variety and perfecting lean meals.
> 
> I have use a lot of great seasons on my baked chicken so I never get tired of that.
> 
> ...


Ever just consider doing a lean geound beef? I use 96/4. Make a medium burger, onions, cheese, and walden farms 1000 island sauce.

Plain, nonfat Greek yogurt.  

Ahi tuna, canned tuna

Uhhh i drink eggs. But ill make a omelet from ttimes to time with pickles and that 1000 island dressing

Chicken. Grilled on a kabob and 20g of bbq sauce 

Uhhh.. thats all i got at the moment

Venison? If you hunt.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 22, 2018)

Fking love venison rabbit and elk.. 
elk burgers are the bomb


----------



## Viduus (Aug 22, 2018)

German89 said:


> Ever just consider doing a lean geound beef? I use 96/4. Make a medium burger, onions, cheese, and walden farms 1000 island sauce.
> 
> Plain, nonfat Greek yogurt.
> 
> ...



i pretty much do everything you mentioned minus the dressing and barbecue sauce. Ground turkey being the only thing I couldn’t do. Sounds like you cane to the same conclusion!

I am going to try the tomato sauce and TONS of black pepper.


----------



## German89 (Aug 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> i pretty much do everything you mentioned minus the dressing and barbecue sauce. Ground turkey being the only thing I couldn’t do. Sounds like you cane to the same conclusion!
> 
> I am going to try the tomato sauce and TONS of black pepper.


Yeah. Throw some crushed pepper into it too if you want. Just add flavour dude. Dont be afraid. Your food doesnt have to taste like shit


----------



## Viduus (Aug 22, 2018)

Bought stuff for two dishes tomorrow.

ground beef, garlic basil pasta sauce & black pepper

Ground beef, taco seasoning and salsa.

Starting here then trying the more involved recipes.


----------



## German89 (Aug 22, 2018)

Now. Did you buy canned plain tomatoe sauce? Or. Preggo?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 22, 2018)

German89 said:


> Now. Did you buy canned plain tomatoe sauce? Or. Preggo?




Well you said plain tomato sauce so of course I bought Preggo instead 

Is it better with plan tomato sauce?


----------



## German89 (Aug 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Well you said plain tomato sauce so of course I bought Preggo instead
> 
> Is it better with plan tomato sauce?


Lmfao.. yeah. I wouldve taught you how to make it taste good..

Now you got a sauce full of carbs and sugars. Its okay if youre not too worried about that.

Next time. Get a CAN of plain tomatoe sauce.  BIG one. And a small a can of tomato paste. Making sauce is super easy. All you need is onions, garlic, celery, dried basil and dried oregano. And a hand blender if you like it smooth. 
Itll be less carbs. Probably less calories too. Ive always made my own tomato suace. 


I used to make a omlete. Then put tomato sauce, cheese, fried peppers or just some sliced tomatoes.. it would be like, my little pizza. 

You can get skettie squash.  Cook it. Cook your ground beef, add sauce. Low carb skettie. 

Poached eggs in the sauce.

Uhhhh... dip bread, in ths sauce.  Like real good italian bread lol. But then you gotta make it with pork. 

Okay
Im ****ing done because, im making myself hungry.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 22, 2018)

Alright, you succeeded at making it sound really good. I new better and took the easy route! I’ll do this right, thanks!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Alright, you succeeded at making it sound really good. I new better and took the easy route! I’ll do this right, thanks!



You want a “real” easy route...eat plain as hell :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Aug 22, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> You want a “real” easy route...eat plain as hell :32 (20):



Where is the fun in that lol


----------



## Viduus (Aug 24, 2018)

Tried this one last night and it turned out pretty good. I’d give it an 8 or so...

1lb lean ground turkey, water & taco seasoning, tons of black pepper, half a jar of medium salsa. Wrapped it in an Ezekiel tortilla and it was excellent.

(1b per tortilla only works for Bricks)


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Tried this one last night and it turned out pretty good. I’d give it an 8 or so...
> 
> 1lb lean ground turkey, water & taco seasoning, tons of black pepper, half a jar of medium salsa. Wrapped it in an Ezekiel tortilla and it was excellent.
> 
> (1b per tortilla only works for Bricks)



Throw some cilantro into the mix and it would make it better!

Learn how to use fresh herbs. Its a game changer!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

My favorite way to eat ground turkey and current favorite keto meal:

1 cup of ground turkey cooked with taco seasoning
4 eggs
1/2 cup of sour cream
1/2 cup of shredded cheese
1/2 avocado
All the sriracha you want...


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> My favorite way to eat ground turkey and current favorite keto meal:
> 
> 1 cup of ground turkey cooked with taco seasoning
> 4 eggs
> ...


You could always replace that sour cream with plain non fat greek yogurt


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> You could always replace that sour cream with plain non fat greek yogurt


I suppose I could, but that would blow my daily protein intake.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I suppose I could, but that would blow my daily protein intake.


Lmao.. by just a little. And it would take away from your fats too


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmao.. by just a little. And it would take away from your fats too


Exactly.....the inverse of what I need while on keto lol


----------



## Viduus (Aug 25, 2018)

German89 said:


> You could always replace that sour cream with plain non fat greek yogurt




Im curious but scared...  I use yogurt in Indian sauces and it tastes like a cream so it makes complete sense..... but.... boy, I don’t know lol.


----------



## German89 (Aug 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Im curious but scared...  I use yogurt in Indian sauces and it tastes like a cream so it makes complete sense..... but.... boy, I don’t know lol.


Just put enough to taste on one bite. That way you dont fukk your entire taco up. Lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 25, 2018)

I've used it in place of sour cream before Vid, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 25, 2018)

Cooked up my ground turkey and tomato garlic basil Preggo sauce with tons of black pepper. It tasted as bland and boring as I remember. Not nearly as good as the salsa version.

German has inspired me to try and make a Greek yogurt based Tikka Masala sauce to mix with the ground turkey. Who knows how that one will turn out.


----------



## German89 (Aug 25, 2018)

Do it with chicken man. Why are you so hung up on ground turkey. And dont be afraid of salt!


----------



## German89 (Aug 25, 2018)

And the chilli

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/77797/pumpkin-turkey-chili/


----------



## Viduus (Aug 25, 2018)

German89 said:


> Do it with chicken man. Why are you so hung up on ground turkey. And dont be afraid of salt!



Chicken is easy. The point was for me to figure out how to enjoy the ground turkey since I thought it was useless


----------



## German89 (Aug 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Chicken is easy. The point was for me to figure out how to enjoy the ground turkey since I thought it was useless


Lmfao.. it is useless!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Cooked up my ground turkey and tomato garlic basil Preggo sauce with tons of black pepper. It tasted as bland and boring as I remember. Not nearly as good as the salsa version.
> 
> German has inspired me to try and make a Greek yogurt based Tikka Masala sauce to mix with the ground turkey. Who knows how that one will turn out.



nice man let us know.. I fkin love Indian food but have yet attempted to make it.. my ex could make some great Curry’s though.. shit takes a loooong time


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Made tacos with it last night. Once the seasoning was mixed in, it tastes pretty well just like beef. But again, I dont eat that low fat shit


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

Taco seasoning is the deal when it comes to ground turkey.  Goes together like testosterone and bourbon.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

I finally looked at the real protein to fat ration in “93% lean” ground turkey and it once again turned me off. That 93% includes all the water weight. At that point I might as well just eat lean beef. (Its like 60/40 protein to fat in reality)


----------



## German89 (Aug 29, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I finally looked at the real protein to fat ration in “93% lean” ground turkey and it once again turned me off. That 93% includes all the water weight. At that point I might as well just eat lean beef. (Its like 60/40 protein to fat in reality)



Yeah. Trukey is blah! I dont **** with it any more


----------



## SwankyRon (Sep 17, 2018)

Spices are the key!  Try adding cumin, oregano, garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper to ground turkey for a delicious turkey burger.


----------

